# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Cách VinFast thực hiện khẩu hiệu khách hàng là số 1

## phuong_hanh3112

Mua xe sau một năm vẫn liên tục nhận quà khủng hàng chục triệu đồng là “đặc quyền” mà khách hàng của VinFast được hưởng. Câu cửa miệng “khách hàng là số 1” của hãng xe Việt với các “thượng đế” không còn là khẩu hiệu suông.

*Mua xe 1 năm, nhận quà khủng… 4 lần*

"Lại phải đi du lịch" là cách nói vui của nhiều chủ sở hữu xe VinFast khi đọc thông báo mới nhất từ nhà sản xuất. Theo đó, tất cả khách hàng mua xe kể từ ngày mở bán đầu tiên tới hết 31/12/2020 đều được nhận kỳ nghỉ 5 sao tại hệ thống Vinpearl trên toàn quốc. Cụ thể, gói nghỉ dưỡng dành cho khách mua Fadil trị giá 13 triệu đồng; Lux A2.0 và Lux SA2.0 trị giá 26 triệu đồng, riêng chủ sở hữu VinFast President được tặng gói nghỉ dưỡng trị giá tới 330 triệu đồng. Tất cả đều kèm ăn 3 bữa, vé vui chơi VinWonders và tham quan Vinpearl Safari không hạn chế số lần.

"Có phải tin thật không? Người mua xe rồi vẫn được tặng quà tri ân lớn như vậy hả?" - chị Trần Tố Như (thành viên diễn đàn VinFast Fadil Việt Nam) ngạc nhiên khi biết thông tin về món quà khủng của VinFast.

Hồi tháng 9/2020, vợ chồng chị Như đã chọn Fadil làm chiếc ô tô đầu tiên của cả gia đình, sau khi chạy thử hầu hết các mẫu hạng A có trên thị trường. Cuối cùng, vợ chồng chị quyết Fadil - “ông vua phân khúc” bởi sự an toàn vượt trội được trang bị trên xe.

"Lúc mua xe tôi quan tâm chất lượng, chưa nghĩ nhiều về chính sách hậu mãi. Thế nên, lần đầu nhận quà lớn quả thật thấy bất ngờ" - chị Như bày tỏ.

Nhưng đây không phải lần đầu hãng xe Việt mang lại cho khách hàng “hạnh phúc bất ngờ”.  Anh Đặng Thế Lãm (Ba Đình, Hà Nội) - một VinFaster nhẩm tính, đây là lần thứ 4 anh nhận được quà khủng của hãng sau khi mua Lux SA cuối tháng 6 năm ngoái.

Món quà đầu tiên có trị giá lên đến 15 triệu đồng, gồm một năm bảo hiểm thân vỏ và 3 năm bảo dưỡng, thay dầu miễn phí. Sau đó vài tháng, anh Lãm nhận được gói nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp trị giá 50 triệu đồng tại Vinpearl Nha Trang hoặc Vinpearl Phú Quốc. Tới tháng 7 năm nay, anh lại được nhà sản xuất gửi tặng mã code giảm giá xe với ưu đãi khoảng trăm triệu để mua thêm xe.

"Đây đã là món quà thứ 4 VinFast dành cho tôi. Thật khó tin là người mua xe đã hơn 1 năm vẫn được nhớ đến. Đi mua hàng ở đâu, người ta cũng hô khẩu hiệu khách hàng là số 1 nhưng quả thực lần đầu tiên tôi cảm nhận được điều này ở VinFast", anh Lãm bày tỏ.

*Tư duy khác biệt của nhà sản xuất Việt*

Cách “chơi đẹp” của VinFast đã gây “bão” trên khắp các diễn đàn mạng đến những cuộc trà dư tửu hậu của công chúng.

Dưới góc nhìn của người làm thương hiệu, ông Ngô Đức Hải, Giám đốc mảng chiến lược - thị trường Công ty Funzilla Việt Nam đánh giá cao tư duy khác biệt và sự tôn trọng khách hàng của VinFast. Theo ông, cách làm của hãng xe Việt xuất phát từ nhận thức coi khách hàng không  đơn thuần là người mua mà là một đối tác lâu dài.

"Nguyên tắc 'bán được hàng không phải là kết thúc hoàn toàn của giao dịch' cần phải được các doanh nghiệp coi trọng, giống như cách VinFast đang làm", ông Hải nói.



Trong mối quan hệ trên, theo ông, người dùng chắc chắn sẽ được lợi với sự chăm sóc kĩ lưỡng từ phía người bán. Ngược lại, chăm sóc khách hàng có thể không ngay lập tức đem đến lợi nhuận cho doanh nghiệp nhưng sẽ là vũ khí sắc bén để giữ thị phần và mở rộng thị trường.

Điều này theo vị chuyên gia sẽ mang ý nghĩa sống còn với các doanh nghiệp hiện tại, nơi sức mạnh của phương pháp marketing truyền miệng đang lớn hơn bất cứ lúc nào cùng với sự phát triển của internet. Đây chính là triết lý thành công cơ bản của nhiều tập đoàn lớn trên thế giới như Amazon hay Apple.



Giải thích về việc vì sao trên thị trường Việt hiện chỉ có VinFast thực hiện chiến lược như trên, theo ông, đó là sự khác biệt văn hóa giữa lấy khách hàng làm trung tâm và lấy doanh số làm trung tâm.

Vị này lí giải, việc lấy "doanh số làm trung tâm" có nghĩa doanh nghiệp tập trung vào việc là sao đạt doanh thu cao nhất, không để tâm đến cảm nhận, trải nghiệm khi sử dụng từ phía khách hàng. Trong khi chiến lược "lấy khách hàng làm trung tâm" của VinFast đề cao tính con người và mong sự hài lòng toàn diện từ người dùng.

Từ VinFast, ông Hải bày tỏ, cách làm dẫn dắt của hãng xe Việt sẽ tạo hiệu ứng lan tỏa tới những đối thủ trên thị trường. "Chắc chắn các hãng xe khác cũng đang cảm nhận được mối đe dọa bởi nếu không thay đổi, thị phần chắc chắn sẽ mất dần vào tay VinFast. Về mặt vĩ mô, điều ấy sẽ mang lại quyền lợi lớn hơn cho tất cả người dùng Việt, nhờ những người đi đầu như VinFast", vị chuyên gia nói.

*Minh Tuấn*

----------

